# Dead pixel



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

What is your guys thoughts on dead pixels? I have one dead or stuck pixel and i tried a few programs to fix it but didn't have any luck. It is stuck white in t he middle of my screen.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

Its likely covered by warranty. If I were you I would send it back, it seems small but itll really end up bothering you. Should be free to replace.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem; I had two white dots that were in the middle/top center of the screen, so right where you read when holding it like a book. It bothered me because the dots were so bright. I called Asus and they are going to fix. I just had to ship it to them.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Since I've posted this I actually have about 8 dead or stuck ones. Not sure if they were caused by trying to fix the one or what but I have multicolored deadixels lol. Exchanging when bby gets more

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Since I've posted this I actually have about 8 dead or stuck ones. Not sure if they were caused by trying to fix the one or what but I have multicolored deadixels lol. Exchanging when bby gets more
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


yeah i have one down in the black notification bar when holding it in landscape. i cant see it all the time but when i move the tablet around it shows up white, also waiting on best buy to get more before returning


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dead pixels drive me absolutely insane, I'm glad i don't have that problem (knocking on my wooden desk)


----------

